

Q: Can you shove a million spam pages down Google's throat in May 2008? A: Yes - henning
http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Aqarchive.org

======
aitoehigie
I just wonder?, what does anyone stand to gain by doing this? it just doesn't
make sense.I am no Google Fan boy, but the time wasted doing this would have
been better used coding up something useful. Just my 2 cents anyway.

~~~
henning
blackhat SEO: you artificially raise the pagerank of websites which attracts
visitors and therefore advertising dollars.

it's about making money.

~~~
aitoehigie
That is, if they are dumb enough to click on the ads on the site.

~~~
henning
It's like any other spam: you go by the numbers.

Certain niches can be extremely lucrative, the classic ones being porn,
gambling (especially poker), and pharmaceuticals.

